# 2 male rats, castrated, Southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Name: Demon and Odin
Age: 10 months and 15 months
Breed:rat, top ear
Sex:m
Colour/Pattern: Agouti Hooded and Faded Roan
neutered:yes!

Do they have any behaviour problems: Demon will nip through the bars.
Do they have any medical problems: No - Demon makes a hiccuping noise once or twice a week. His chest is clear and we think this may be behavioural rather then medical.
Reason for coming to Rescue: We offered rescue space for Odin from Animals in Need in July, Demon was handed in when his owner no longer had time/space for him. Both lost their cagemates when they were castrated so were put together and have bonded extremely well.

Type of housing that would be required:- A pair of rats should have a cage no smaller then a Savic Freddy 2 80cmx50cmx63cm.

What type of home are you looking for? - Beginner or experienced, male group or female group or on their own. 
Donation required: yes but no minimum set
Web link: Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue

Other information These boys have come a long way, both had behavioural problems that have mostly disappeared since castration. Odin is a cuddly squish bag and Demon is friendly if more of an explorer. Please don't let the bar nipping put you off, this is easily fixed by...not putting your hand or fingers against or through the bars!

Odin:-










Demon:-


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Odin has undergone treatment for a respiratory infection and has recovered well. 

Both boys are still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys are still looking. We will not be splitting them up as they are so closely bonded. Both boys have settled well with 2 does we have in rescue, although Odin would appreciate a home without very hormonal females.

Odin recently developed an abcess between his back legs as a result of a fight. This cleared up very quickly following treatment. Given his history he allowed us to attend to it, took his meds and still bruxed for us afterwards.

Demon does very well with any female rats and we are therefore more concerned with matching a home suitable for Odin's needs as Demon is so much more adaptable.

Demon retains some small amount of 'in cage' nipping, we recommend that any new home is aware that this may or may not continue throughout his life.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Are these boys still looking?
I've been looking for some boys to add to my girls for a while and I think these might be the ones 
Don't quote me on it, because I still have to convince the OH, but I just want to make sure they're still looking before I do my presentation!


Edit: I would really really love to take these boys.
However, I must've skipped over the part where it said about Odin needing a non-hormonal female. One of my girls is quite hormonal- she has days where she's really sweet, and then some days where she hates everything around her. I don't think we'd be best suited to Odin. But I do hope you find a home for them.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi,

I'll send you a private message hun x

Edit:- can't send you a message. The boys are living with slightly hormonal does. I'll need to chat with you to decide whether they'd be a good fit. When I say 'non hormonal' I'm talking about screeching flailing banshees of pmt  The intro witht he girls here required a lot of time and patience, he did get an abcess during the process when he was bitten in a rather unfortunate place. There's been no scuffles between him and the girls since although they do scuffle between themselves.

I'm taking a discretionary approach to their adoption. I would like to speak to the applicants over the phone prior to moving forward so I can match the rats up. If you could email [email protected] with an available number I'd be happy to talk to you about it.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys are still looking


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Still looking, we've had a lot of timewasters with these lads so please read their descriptions and my updates before enquiring. Many thanks.

We will not be homing them to live with other males unless the home is local and we can respond quickly should the introduction fail. We will only consider this type of home where the owner has experience with introductions.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These two boys are still looking, getting interest but the right home has not yet come up. We will hold onto them until the home they deserve comes along, I'm in no hurry to part with these two


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

These boys go home on saturday


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yay! I'm so glad. I really wanted to take these boys so I 've been keeping an eye on them. I'm so happy they've found a forever home


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Homed and doing well


----------

